
Trotify: make your bicycle sound like a horse [video] - jgrahamc
http://trotify.com
======
gokhan
Almost two mins of video without the sound of the product (where the product
is the sound generated by the device)?

~~~
scottyallen
There's a video further down the page that shows a prototype working, with
accompanied sound. When I saw that, it became clear why the sound of the
product isn't in the top video:)

~~~
skeletonjelly
Clear? How so? The product's sole purpose is to make sound. Why would they not
put the _sound_ in the advertisement video?

------
ryguytilidie
Let me be the first to say: I don't get it, why is this a thing and why is
there an entire company built around this product? Which apparently requires I
screw a coconut to a self made device and then put it on the front of my bike.

Is this just satire of modern startups or are things actually this ridiculous?

~~~
citricsquid
Same reason there's a company that will make you a hand drawn picture of a
cat: <http://iwanttodrawacatforyou.com/>

people love novelties!

~~~
ryguytilidie
Sure, but all that took was someone making a website and the ability to draw
on paper. This site is much more involved and they actually CNC'd a real
product, so I assume they're somewhat serious about this, which makes it all
the more bizarre to me.

------
egypturnash
The video made me giggle a lot but whyyyyyy is there not any sound of the
device working in it? I mean really. We should have been hearing it after the
device was assembled.

Yes there's the little tiny video of a prototype way down on the bottom of the
page. That's not enough. That main video needs to have the actual sound of the
actual product in it; I want to see a close-up of it doing its thing while
hearing sound that seems synchronized to the motion. I want to know that yes,
this really does what it's advertised as doing, and claps the coconut halves
together in a "horse trotting" pattern.

------
cllns
Wow. The video was cute but I wish it convinced me that the product would make
a bike sounds like a horse. The music was mixed too high to hear it.

edit: There's another video on the page that does this, but it's tucked away
at the bottom behind a button!

~~~
alainbryden
Agreed. The prototype video got me far more excited about the product than the
meme filled promo. It should be featured more prominently.

~~~
Trotify
Great idea! We've defaulted that to be visible on the page. Thanks!

------
richcollins
Very ice cream gloveseque: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkuOuxRD1Bc>

------
Trotify
Thanks for posting this! Glad you like it.

------
ianstallings
Is this real? If so, it's dumb and I'll take two.

------
alainbryden
Any chance of making the DXF file available for cheap to people with access to
their own CNC machines?

Unfortunately, while I am both a geek and a horse-person, I'm not much of a
biker. The target audience is small, but hopefully with only 1000 takers
needed, you'll meet your goal.

~~~
Trotify
Welcome to the long tail :)

------
polarcuke
I saw the second video, which shows the sound and that is pretty cool. I don't
really understand what the point of this is though. Why exactly would you want
to sound like a horse while riding a bike, wouldn't that get very annoying?
Also, the main video on the page is seemingly random and does not really
display the purpose of the product or give any rational reason for buying one.
Another thing that is strange to me is the fact that anyone would ever be
inclined to attach one of these to their bike. It seems flimsy and bulky.

All of that said I do think it is a pretty funny, interesting product, and
would maybe, maybe, consider buying one for something such as a beach cruiser,
if I were to have a bike like that.

------
cromulent
A lean creative socially responsible startup like this deserves as much social
media capital as they can muster. The coconut husk was ripe for
productification and I'm glad they've done it.

------
luser001
Pretty cool. But the coconut should be included. IMHO. I can see how a
whimsical/retro thing like this might appeal to some.

~~~
biot
Including the coconut for those who live in a temperate zone and don't have a
large swallow population to rely on would definitely have been a nice touch.

------
Geezer1916
You've got a wondeful, funny product, and I hope you sell a million of them. I
want to see my neighborhood filled with happy people making cloppy-clop sounds
on their bicycles. If it gives the trolls apoplexy, so much the better. It's a
win/win situation. Geezer.

------
krapp
This is a complete disruption of the equipercussive human transport space.

------
omegant
I don´t get why they don´t sell the coconut too. How am I expected to get a
coconut?. The coconut should be included. Or at least post a link to swallow
transport company.

~~~
Trotify
Is it very hard to get coconuts where you live? In these parts they sell them
in all the supermarkets.

~~~
omegant
No it´s not really a problem ;), it´s just to add on the monthy python´s meme.

------
base
If it's for the sound make a gadget made of an mp3 player with speakers, where
you can choose any sound. If it works out make a store where you can buy more
crazy sounds.

------
mturmon
This tendency is why UK English had to invent the word "twee".

------
DamnYuppie
Only reason to forward this to people who ride bikes is to heap further scorn
and ridicule upon them.

------
Samuel_Michon
If I see someone riding a bike with one of these things attached to it, I'll
call the police. I find it unacceptable for people to make lots of noise for
no good reason.

Try doing this at night in a residential neighborhood, you'll find out soon
enough what people think of this 'invention'.

~~~
hnriot
I'm sure you must have written that in the satirical mood of the video,
because otherwise you're totally nuts :) Can you imagine what the police would
say if you called them to report a bicycle passing your house with this
device???? They'd likely have you Section 5150'd for wasting their time.

~~~
brudgers
Starting with "Dear Sirs" would have been more on the spirit...

